# WKST/WXTV 45 Youngstown, Ohio



## TimL

There has been a limited amount of posts dealing with TV History..I thought it would be kind of neat to look at the history of a "lost channel" as it were..WKST/WXTV 45. Originally licensed to New Castle, Pennsylvania at it's 1957 sign-on date as an ABC affiliate. . The city of license was moved to Youngstown Ohio by late 1959..by early 1960 the station moved down the dial to channel 33. Call letters changed to WYTV in 1964. WXTV replaced WKST on channel 45 from sometime in 1960 till at least December 16, 1962. The following are 3 sample 45 schedules, WKST Nov. 21-27 1959
WXTV Dec. 3-9, 1960 and WXTV Dec. 16, 1962 (Last day of TV Guide Listings)..The following highlights how hard it was for a small market UHF independent to make it in the early 1960's..


November 1959 WKST 45 ABC 

Saturday 11-21 

5PM All Star Golf-ABC 
6PM Duffy's Tavern 
6:30 Command Performance 
7PM Cisco Kid 
7:30 Dick Clark-ABC 
8PM High Road-ABC 
8:30 Leave It To Beaver-ABC 
9PM Lawrence Welk-ABC 
10PM Jubilee USA-Red Foley-ABC 
11PM Movie-Shoot First-1953 

Sunday 11-22 

3:30 Championship Bridge-ABC 
4PM Paul Winchell 
4:30 Kingdom Of The Sea 
5PM Matty's Funday Funnies-ABC 
5:30 Roy Rogers 
6PM Film Short 
6:15 Salvation Army Show 
6:30 Flash Gordon 
7PM Our Miss Brooks 
7:30 Maverick-ABC 
8:30 Lawman-ABC 
9PM Rebel-ABC 
9:30 Alaskans-ABC 
10:30 World Of Talent-Dick Clark-ABC 
11PM Movie-Destination Moon-1950 

Mon.-Fri 11-23/27 
2PM Day In Court-ABC 
2:30 Gale Storm Show-ABC 
3PM Beat The Clock-ABC 
3:30 Who Do You Trust?-ABC 
4PM American Bandstand=ABC 

Early Evening/Primetime 

Monday, 11-23 

5:30 My Friend Flicka-ABC 
6PM Movie-Redhead from Manhattan-1943 
7:20 Ohio Story 
7:30 Cheyenne-ABC 
8:30 Bourbon Street Beat-ABC 
9:30 Adventures In Paradise-ABC 
10:30 Man With A Camera 

Tuesday, 11-24 

5:30 Rin Tin Tin-ABC 
6PM Abbott And Costello 
6:30 Trouble With Father 
7PM Jeff's Collie (Lassie) 
7:30 Sugarfoot-ABC 
8:30 Phil Silvers (Bilko) 
9PM Our Miss Brooks 
9:30 Phillip Marlowe-ABC 
10PM Alcoa Presents-ABC 
10:30 Keep Talking-ABC 
11PM Movie-He Walked By Night 1948 

Wednesday 11-25 

5:30 My Friend Flicka 
6PM Movie-Kid From Kansas 1941 
7:30 Court Of Last Resort-ABC 
8PM Charley Weaver-ABC 
8:30 Ozzie And Harriet-ABC 
9PM Hawaiian Eye-ABC 
10PM Golden Circle-Salute To Record Industry-ABC (pre-empts Boxing) 
11PM-Movie-Run For The Sun-1956 

Thursday 11-26 

5:30 Rocky And Friends 
6PM Movie-Smith Of Minnesota 1942 
7:30 Gale Storm-ABC 
8PM Donna Reed-ABC 
8;30 26 Men (Real McCoys-ABC) 
9PM Pat Boone-ABC 
9:30 Untouchables-ABC 
10:30 Take A Good Look-ABC 
11PM Wrestling 

Friday 11-27 

5:30 Rin Tin Tin 
6PM Abbott and Costello 
6:30 Trouble With Father 
7PM Honeymooners 
7:30 Walt Disney-ABC 
8:30 Man From Blackhawk-ABC 
9PM 77 Sunset Strip-ABC 
10PM Detectives-Robert Taylor-ABC 
10:30 Home-a-Rama 
11PM Movie-Sabaka (English 1955) 


December 3-9 1960-Source:TV Guide 
WXTV 45 Youngstown Independent

Saturday December 3 

6PM Star Showcase-Drama 
6:30 Susie-Ann Sothern 
7PM Movie Ghost Town-1955 
8:30 Ellery Queen 
9PM Tiger By The Tail-English 1957 
10:30 Movie-Ghost Town 1955 

Sunday December 4 

6PM Star Showcase 
6:30 Cannonball 
7PM Movie-Running Target 1956 
8:30 Stage 7-Drama 
9PM Movie-Monte Carlo Story 1957 
10:30 Movie-Running Target 1956 

Monday December 5 

6PM Hawkeye (Mohicans) 
6:30 Ramar 
7PM Movie-Monte Carlo Story 1957 
8:30 Stage 7 
9PM Movie-Running Target 1956 
10:30 Movie- Monte Carlo Story-1957 

Tuesday, December 6 

6PM Hawkeye 
6:30 Ramar 
7PM Movie-Bandido-1956 
8:30 New York Confidential 
9PM Movie Spring Reunion 1957 
10:30 Movie-Bandido 1956 

Wednesday, December 7 

6PM Hawkeye 
6:30 Ramar 
7PM Movie-Spring Reunion 1957 
8:30 Susie 
9PM Movie-Bandido 1956 
10:30 Movie-Spring Reunion-1957 

Thursday December 8 

6PM Hawkeye 
6:30 Ramar 
7PM Movie-The Showdown 1950 
8:30 Charlie Chan 
9PM Movie-Shanghai Story 1954 
10:30 Movie-The Showdown 1950 

Friday December 9 

6PM Hawkeye 
6:30 Ramar 
7PM Movie-Shanghai Story 1954 
8:30 Man From Interpol 
9PM Movie-The Showdown-1950 
10:30 Movie-Shanghai Story 1954 

Friday, December 16, 1962 (Last TV Guide listing)
WXTV-45

5:45 Dusty Boyd-Children 
6:15 Camera 15 
6:30 45 Hop-Music 
8PM Movie Sheriff of Las Vegas 1944 William Elliott Bobby (Robert?) Blake 
9PM Movie-Fighting Kentuckian John Wayne, Oliver Hardy 
11PM Trial At Tara-About St. Patrick Standing Trial for converting Druids to Christianity 



As time went on, channel 45 had a harder time acquiring Syndicated shows..and had fewer movies as indicated by the many repeats during the week.. There were also cheaply done local shows..Channel 45 remained silent until 1973 when WNEO-PBS Licensed to Alliance, Ohio came on the air.I had no idea at the time there was ever a channel 45 in NE Ohio or that a channel was licensed for the area..


----------



## gbranch

If you are interested in television history, visit:

http://www.chalkhillmedia.org

This guy runs a local broadcast museum, LPFM, and is restoring a 1949 Dumont Telecruiser that was owned by WFAA Dallas. Be sure to read the KTVE story. KTVE was a small UHF in Longview, TX that was on the air from 1951 to 1955.


----------

